# The Marx Farmacy



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Well here she is .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice thanks for showing


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, that corn looks to be tasseling already...and looks like the garden has been getting plenty of water. Nice going!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

ok now where is the cash crop at?????


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

If you look closely you can see how high the water got this week . We had 10" of rain Monday . I have a 15 acre orchard and there was not a blade of grass visible for several hours . I'm located in Santa Fe Tx. near Galveston . Yes the corn is tasseling . Cash crop you say ? I think with the amount of hours I put into this thing , I might make .10 cents an hour , but we eat good .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice garden! I'd be proud. I had to move the picture over. My god that corn is on fire. Mines only a foot tall.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I am proud , but tired . I work on this place every evening after work till dark .


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

RB the corn doubled in size in a week .


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

RB , I cant open messages on this work station , and I can't find log on, on my darn phone to retrieve it . ARGGGGG


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic garden and grounds Paul. You have to get exhausted keeping everything that beautiful by just working evenings and weekends. That is a LOT of work, but something to be very proud of. 

My guess is that a big smile and deep feeling of satisfaction creep over you when you finally get to relax for a minute, and see what you have accomplished.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> RB the corn doubled in size in a week .


Wow! You take great care of your place. But its nice to have a nice place to live. I try but but my back won't let me do all that needs to be done.
Weeds are a real struggle for me. I just go in the garden and sit on the ground and pull them. 
I use black plastic where I can. It helps with the weeds. It looks unnatural but helps with the weeds and the plants do well.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you Dick . I help plant the trees , and dad grafted every one of them himself . I wish he was around to see it now . Nothing better then walking around barefoot in the grass with a big old tomato , and cold beverage in hand .


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

oh he sees it Paul ,got that old goat looking good too!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

P.M., lets talk about the pecan trees. Do you spray your trees. If so when, at bud break, then at case bearer time, then for fungus. Do you use zinc, and a pesticide, and fungicide. I only have 3 trees, but need to have some kind of schedule...if I don't spray then pecans are not any good or don't make any at all. By the way, beautiful orchard and garden. The hard work shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Dad gave up spraying here in Galveston county years ago . It wasn't cost effective , but yes Zinc was one of the things he used . I've only been back 5 years since dad died , and don't remember what all he used . 5 years ago you couldn't even drive back into the orchard . All I've done is trim trees , killed poison ivy , mowed , and fertilized . If the trees produce , that's okay with me . If they don't that's okay too . I fertilize with Urea 250lb. per acre in the spring , and potash in the fall . I really need to at least spray some Zinc on them , but I just don't have enough free time or daylight . We planted on 25' centers , and they're big enough now that I need to cut out every other tree . The canopies are now touching one another , so that means the roots are too . Problem is there's 386 trees , and I just don't have the energy to do it .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 60 tree orchard of native pecans. I cleaned up all the vines off of them & keep it mowed under them, weed eat around them to keep vines off of them. 
Last three years I mow the grass short and plant crimson clover in the orchard around Oct. The clover adds nitrogen to the trees. My trees are old but I got over a thousand lb's last year. 
They don't produce every year. But it all depends on mother nature to water them at the right time. 
Pecan trees are a pain to take care of but they are a cool tree to have.
The orchard is pretty after I mow and weed eat down in the bottom. Looks like a park down there. 
The clover is cool when it puts on the red buds .


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

The last 2 years have been a bust for Galveston county as far as pecans go . None of my neighbors got any , and Froburg's farms said they didn't crack any . They crack pecans for the public , and said it was unbelievably slow . Last season I did get a bumper crop of Squirrels in a 3 week period (70) met their deaths .


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I feed my pecan trees with 21-0-0, and spray zinc. I feed my squirrels minerals too LEAD !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Dad sold the shaker , harvester , and spray rig long ago . I'd have to start all over . Maybe after I retire .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> Dad sold the shaker , harvester , and spray rig long ago . I'd have to start all over . Maybe after I retire .


There's no pecan pickers in your area? I got lucky last year. Guy pulled up at the right moment and shook the trees and scooped them up. He wanted a 60/40 split. Its always real clean under my trees and the last guy said since you have it so nice I'll do a 50/50 split. O well at least they didn't go to waste. Them dang hogs love em. [email protected]%@^@er's.
They send people to the moon but can't control the hogs. A&M needs to fixs our hog problem. Like yesterday.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Postman said:


> I feed my pecan trees with 21-0-0, and spray zinc. I feed my squirrels minerals too LEAD !!!!!!!!!!!


That's what they need is nitrogen. Do you deep root feed or what's your application?
I'm not real concerned about the tree rats. Its the crows and hogs I don't care for. 
Not saying I won't pop a few tree rats but gotta leave some for your next meal.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Hog were a problem when I got here , but I fixed that . Killed them all , and fenced the place in . No harvester in the county . I just post up and people come.e pick up , and split with me . 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> Hog were a problem when I got here , but I fixed that . Killed them all , and fenced the place in . No harvester in the county . I just post up and people come.e pick up , and split with me .
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You will never kill all the hogs here. I use to catch them 20 at a time but not anymore. They won't go in the trap.
I need to open my trap put a spinner in there and let them get use to going in there and then set the trap. I bet that would work. Its on the list. LOL!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I can help with night vision . You have to take out the lead sow . She's the one teaching g them not go in a trap . She's always the last on to come out . I watched her come bolting out of the woods one night and steer the whole sounder away from my trap . I shot her and the very next night the remained of them ran straight into the trap , and that was the end of that .

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> I can help with night vision . You have to take out the lead sow . She's the one teaching g them not go in a trap . She's always the last on to come out . I watched her come bolting out of the woods one night and steer the whole sounder away from my trap . I shot her and the very next night the remained of them ran straight into the trap , and that was the end of that .
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You can come out here when ever you want. I've got plenty of room bring all the hog hunters you want. I've gotta a machine gun with silencer and a light on it. Plus, I have an electric 4x4 golf cart you can use. I'm serious.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh man ! Thank you for the invite . I'd love to help you out . I seriously may have to take a couple days vacation , and get away from this labor . Pm me your # . We need to talk . I'd love to help you out . I can't imagine trying to have a garden with those darn things around . I fenced the whole place . I seriously don't think you could drive a truck though it . I work for the power company and have my fence fortified . The neighbors tell me all I need now is razor wire . 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> Oh man ! Thank you for the invite . I'd love to help you out . I seriously may have to take a couple days vacation , and get away from this labor . Pm me your # . We need to talk . I'd love to help you out . I can't imagine trying to have a garden with those darn things around . I fenced the whole place . I seriously don't think you could drive a truck though it . I work for the power company and have my fence fortified . The neighbors tell me all I need now is razor wire .
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My phone #'s no secret. I sell stuff. Quail, eggs, quail eggs, veggies etc. He!! I might have 60 acres for sale.
Randy Hooper 713 206 3256.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I only thought I had a nice garden. That took a little work.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I checked my potatoes , and the rain last week got them . They were covered in white spots . The garden is to wet for my tractor , so I dug the 300' by hand , and gave them away .


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Cialis ... the early years ... interesting avatar ...  ... nice work in the garden ...
.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> Well I checked my potatoes , and the rain last week got them . They were covered in white spots . The garden is to wet for my tractor , so I dug the 300' by hand , and gave them away .


 Ouch! I know the feeling. I'm still debating on mine. I want to pick them but I wish they were a tad bigger. Its saying .15 rain for wed and that sure won't hurt mine. But you never know. If I get 10" like you did they will be toast
The plants are still looking pretty good. I've had a 2 or 3 of the plants die and I picked those. Its like rolling the dice but I've always let the plant die before Harvesting. I know their still growing.
They store a lot better if the plant dies and you've cut the water off and let them sit in the ground for a few hot days and then pull them.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

There then digging by hand being some what of a pain . I did learn something I think some of y'all might benefit from . In the process of digging , I saw 2 stink bugs getting it on . I cussed them , and squashed them in my fingers . 15' down the row I decided to wipe the sweat off my face . Never wipe your face with stink bug juice on your hands . I thought I was gonna puke . LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> ... Never wipe your face with *habanero* peppers on your hands . I thought I was gonna *die *. LOL


LOL, that's a pretty good general rule with anything out of the garden...it becomes especially relevant when picking habanero peppers...ask me how I know.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL, that's a pretty good general rule with anything out of the garden...it becomes especially relevant when picking habanero peppers...ask me how I know.


Learned my lesson. Always wear gloves when messing with hot peppers.


----------

